# What model Classic do i have?



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all. Is there an easy way to tell If I have a pre-Phillips Classic? Can you tell by model name or serial number?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Can you see a sticker, usually at the bottom of the classic? This will give an indication of model and year of production


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there a sticker on it with the date? Mine hasnt got one but the date is also on the portafilter, on the metal part that joins into the handle.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There's usually a sticker with something like RI8161 which is the model number.

Also the badges on the front changed periodically so if you upload a pic of the front and any label on the back someone here will know.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks all...will check it out.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like I have a 2007 model according the date on the label on underneath of machine.


----------

